# Desktop-Designs flippen aus!



## branko (15. November 2006)

Hallo,

jetzt mal was ganz Bizzarres! Ich stehe auf das ganz klassische Widows-Ding, als schalte ich immer zum klassischen Windows-Design. Abr jedesmal, wenn ich neu starte, kommt das alte, bunte Design! Wie kann ich das ändern? Das ist erst jetzt der Fall, mit meinen neuen Notebook, auf dem Windows Media Center Edition läuft (es ist XP Pro, nur mit einem etwas anderen Aussehen)

Was meint Ihr, was kann man da machen?
Grüße,
Branko


----------



## chefetutti (16. November 2006)

1, Stell einmal unter rechter Mausklick auf Desktop - Eigenschaften - auf 
"Windows klassisch" zuerst gleich rechts auf Speichern und dann mit Übernehmen und ok abschließen.
2, Unter Systemsteuerung ist links oben nochmals "Zur klassischen Ansicht wechseln"
3, Auf eine freie Stelle in der Taskleiste klicken - Startmenü "Klassisches Startmenü"

Das sollte normaler weise genügen.

Gruß
Chefetutti


----------



## branko (17. November 2006)

Ja klar, aber bei einem Neustart ist alles zurückgesetzt! Das ist mein Problem!


----------



## Radhad (17. November 2006)

Schau mal unter [WINDOWS] + [PAUSE] -> Systemwiederherstellung, ob die noch aktiv ist. Wenn ja, würd ich sie mal deaktivieren!


----------

